# Dream of Eden -another Wabi Kusa attempt



## Antoni (10 May 2011)

Hi fellows,

after postponing this journal for quite some time, I felt that I need to do it finally today .   

For this project, I have used a round acrylic dish 25 cm in diameter and 10 cm deep. Inspired by the creation of Steven Chong I have decided to try something similar, that to combine the feeling for Ikebana and Wabi kusa. I wanted to keep it very minimalistic and decided not to use sand, just some pebbles:





For substrate ball, I have chosen to use Bog peat, mixed with some akadama/pumice mix /2:1/. Plantwise I have used some moss, glosso and lilaeopsis that Mark so kindly provide me with - Thanks mate    and I have also potted some Ludwigia and few of the terrestrial plants I have found around in my courtyard. 
Initially I have some issues with the water clarity, due to the use of peat, but after about 2 months in a plastic box with some water under the window and daily water changes, the plants took a grip and the cloudiness disappeared   .

So today I have flooded it finally: 




I hope that the terrestrial plants will adapt, as their roots are under water constantly now!





I hope you like it guys! Any comments and recommendations are welcome!Will be waiting for it to mature a bit and will try adding some shrimps.. maybe red cherry... what do you think?


----------



## George Farmer (10 May 2011)

That is beautiful!  

I love the dash of red in particular. 

Good luck with the flooding.


----------



## ghostsword (10 May 2011)

The best I have seen made in the uk. I have personally been at it for some time and have not achieved what you have, really nice.

How did you get the soil to bond and not dissolve under water?



.


----------



## viktorlantos (10 May 2011)

oh wow! This looks beautiful mate. Very stylish, very clean. Looks amazing


----------



## Garuf (10 May 2011)

If you want the plants to adapt better flood the dish slowly to the desired water level over a period of say a month, this will give the plants chance to change the roots for more moist sites rather than starving the aerobic roots.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 May 2011)

looks absolutely brilliant!!


----------



## Antoni (10 May 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> That is beautiful!





			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> The best I have seen made in the uk. I have personally been at it for some time and have not achieved what you have, really nice.





			
				ianho said:
			
		

> looks absolutely brilliant!!



Thanks guys, that means a lot for me!



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> oh wow! This looks beautiful mate. Very stylish, very clean. Looks amazing



Thanks my friend! 

That is the reason I gave up the sand, just felt that the bear glass, pebbles and plants look neater.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I love the dash of red in particular.
> 
> Good luck with the flooding.



The ludwigia has so intense red colour, but I'm struggling making it grow   Maybe I need to start dosing more macros in the water colomn.. at the moment I'm just spraying some.



> How did you get the soil to bond and not dissolve under water?



Well, I used the bog peat, which is very sticky and messy stuff  but it helps to make the akadama and pumice mix very sticky and not to crumble down in the water. I have also used a plastic mesh for base of the ball and covered everything with moss, which I tied up with cotton thread. It was muddy and murky on the beginning   , but I believe that the roots of the plants and the moss got the ball solid and the water changes, washed off the excessive mud off.


> If you want the plants to adapt better flood the dish slowly to the desired water level over a period of say a month, this will give the plants chance to change the roots for more moist sites rather than starving the aerobic roots.



Thanks Gareth, actually that is what I have being doing for about 2 months now, but as I have added some new plants today and I'm a bit concern about their adaptation    but we will see... Just dont have the patience to wait another month or so..  looking it dried up


----------



## bigmatt (10 May 2011)

this. Is. Amazing. Legend.


----------



## ghostsword (11 May 2011)

Good tip on the substrate mix, got akadama, will try to add pumice to it. 

Clay and moss does not work for me.


.


----------



## nayr88 (11 May 2011)

Looks good man! Really like it, looks soo clean and fresh


----------



## Gill (11 May 2011)

liking it alot, some nice ideas to use


----------



## flygja (11 May 2011)

The clean look without sand makes it stand out a lot IMHO. Very nice looking especially the last pic with a blue hue at the bottom.


----------



## Antoni (11 May 2011)

bigmatt said:
			
		

> this. Is. Amazing. Legend.





			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Looks good man! Really like it, looks soo clean and fresh





			
				Gill said:
			
		

> liking it alot, some nice ideas to use



Thanks guys, I'm so glad you like it   



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> The clean look without sand makes it stand out a lot IMHO. Very nice looking especially the last pic with a blue hue at the bottom.



Thanks, that final photo was taken with mixture of light from the window and the desk lamp, as I don't have the flashes at the moment   but it turns out nicely. I will maybe try using a reflector, just to get rid of the shadows next time..


			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Good tip on the substrate mix, got akadama, will try to add pumice to it.
> 
> Clay and moss does not work for me..



I have got the idea from the Kokedama - how the Japanese make the mix for it!


----------



## Steve Smith (11 May 2011)

Looks great!  Interested to see how it does, as Gill very kindly gave me a similar sized glass bowl recently which I'm looking to set up.


----------



## Antoni (11 May 2011)

Thanks Steve!

I'm quite keen too    I'm planning to put some miracle grow in the substrate, to force it a bit, as only spraying the foliage would probably not be enough IMO and the akadama is not rich of any ferts, as well as the peat.  If I start adding ferts to the water colomn this might provoke an algae outbreak, as there is no CO2 and filtration what so ever.  :?:


----------



## Antoni (13 May 2011)

So far the plants are doing well with roots under water constantly. I'm almost sure that there are new leaves unfolding on one of them   
Just did 100 % WC today. Dosing liquid carbon every day to prevent algae ... so far none   
And have ordered some osmocote to enrich the "wabi ball"


----------



## spyder (21 May 2011)

I was inspired by this post when I saw this in a local Asda store. Reduced from £7 something to £3. I had to snap one up. about 8 inches across 3 inches deep.





Hope the Wabi is doing good for you. It's looking great on the last shots.


----------



## Antoni (22 May 2011)

*Re: Dream of Eden - shrimp choice?*

This looks great, mate! It could turn into very nice wabi kusa  

Mine is going well, thanks! Just did a WC and cleaned the acrylic from some spots of green algae. No major issues, plants are going well, too slow for my liking.. Added some osmocote the other day to force things a bit.

Now as we have discussed in other thread I'm thinking of some pets.. probably shrimps. Any suggestions are welcome   

The red cherry are the usual suspect, but I would love something not that common...


----------



## John Starkey (22 May 2011)

Very nice Antoni,i like the island you have created and as George mentioned the little splash of red is just right


----------



## Antoni (22 May 2011)

Thanks, John! 

Just have being plant hunting and found a new/for me   / interesting plant, that I will add to this wabi, as soon as it shows willingness to adapt to wetland


----------



## Piece-of-fish (22 May 2011)

True art that one is. Hope all grows well and clean for you


----------



## Antoni (22 May 2011)

Thank you very much,mate! 

That flatters me!   

But the fact you all like it, gives me a drive and inspiration.


----------



## Robbie X (26 Mar 2014)

Love it! I'm really digging wabi kusa... I have a good container, and tesco cat litter (used with soil & grit mix for my bonsai) so may start one up in the next few days. There are a number of wetlands near my home so might try one with local wetland moss and plants. Throw in a bit of driftwood root from my local beach, and bingo, welsh Wabi Kusa!
One question, as I'm still in the planning stage for my first aquascape I don't have access to tank water. Will rain water be ok? I have a large water-butt in my garden so a constant source of rainwater.


----------



## Antoni (26 Mar 2014)

Nice, you have the wabi kusa bug now  Just do it, the plan sounds great! Rain water is perfect! You can mix it with a bit of tap water or by itself! Can't wait to see your new Welsh Wabi Kusa Journal


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 May 2014)

Hi Antoni, Fantastic W-K  Congrats I am addicted  W-K  I just love this art form and a great way to use up trimming too


----------



## Antoni (23 May 2014)

Thanks my friend! It is wonderful form of art! Thanks to Mr. Amano I got inspired and now I utilise all my trimmings


----------



## Ben22 (25 May 2014)

Where did you get the dish from I'd like to do something like this. Gorgeous to look at! 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoni (26 May 2014)

Thanks mate.

The dish i acrylic and I bought it from here

John Lewis also sell very nice glass ones and they also have large sizes 35-40 cm diameter.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (26 May 2014)

Antoni said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> The dish i acrylic and I bought it from here
> 
> John Lewis also sell very nice glass ones and they also have large sizes 35-40 cm diameter.



Hi Antoni,  Thanks for the link Great price  The range is another fab warehouse for glass and bits and bobs, IKEA is the best but the Wife Won't let me go that often dents the bank account to much


----------



## Antoni (26 May 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Antoni,  Thanks for the link Great price  The range is another fab warehouse for glass and bits and bobs, IKEA is the best but the Wife Won't let me go that often dents the bank account to much



Yep, IKEA is great too! I avoid it though, as I spent too much time and money there


----------

